# No hot water from Triton T90 shower?



## livEwirE (1 Mar 2010)

Hi guys,

How you can help out with this one?  I'm a complete novice on this kind of stuff so please bare with me 

I have Triton T90 electric shower installed in an upstairs ensuite.  The water went in my area for a few days after Christmas.  When it came back on I had barely any pressure at all from the shower, all other pressure around the house was fine.  At the time I was advised by a friend that there may be an airlock.  I took off the front case of the unit and following his instructions and rotated a small valve which sorted out the problem and the water pressure returned again.  I waited a couple of days and then went to use the shower.  Unfortunately now, there is no hot water coming out of it at all?  The shower in the main bathroom has hot water.  Does anyone know what the problem is here please?  Did I do something wrong?  

ALL suggestions greatly appreciated

Thanks,
~livEwirE~


----------



## Lex Foutish (1 Mar 2010)

Not sure what your exact problem is but we had over a week with no water before Christmas and had many of your shower's symtoms also but it eventually fixed itself. Note also that, if the pressure is very low in it, the water will not heat at all.


----------



## livEwirE (1 Mar 2010)

My exact problem is when I turn my electric shower on only cold water comes out.  It doesn't get hot at all.  It did previously work fine(heated up instantly) before we had all the water shortages.


----------



## Lex Foutish (1 Mar 2010)

livEwirE said:


> My exact problem is when I turn my electric shower on only cold water comes out. It doesn't get hot at all. It did previously work fine(heated up instantly) before we had all the water shortages.


 
Sounds very much like a water pressure problem. Pressure may drop if you have a tap running at the same time as you're using the shower or if the washing machine or dishwasher is on and drawing water.


----------



## livEwirE (2 Mar 2010)

@ Lex Foutish, appreciate your imput mate but water comes out of the shower and the pressure is excellent, it's just cold and won't heat up.  Its not a pressure issue as I am not using a dishwasher, washing machine, other taps at the same time.  Have been advsed on another board that the heating element may be gone  Haven't got a clue how much that will cost and how much I'll be ripped off to have it installed.


----------



## LLDLY (2 Mar 2010)

I'll get back to on a price. My Bro in law is a Triton engineer in UK


----------



## LLDLY (2 Mar 2010)

Cost (UK) £50/65 and it should take around half an hour to install.


----------



## glic83 (2 Mar 2010)

how old is the shower and as a t90 is fed from the tank pressure wont be an issue but no harm to bleed the shower just in case


----------



## jensena (3 Mar 2010)

livEwirE said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> How you can help out with this one? I'm a complete novice on this kind of stuff so please bare with me
> 
> ...


 
We had similar problem a few years ago with a Triton T90 I think our stat went.

The company who we contact was called Earthridge, the agents and they were in Kildare.

Anna

PS. I have no interest, no connection and no involement with this company.


----------



## blueshoes (3 Mar 2010)

Hi, are you in a hard water area? I had this problem same problem only I had hot water and no cold! changed the shower head and it waas fine after


----------



## SparkRite (3 Mar 2010)

Before you call anybody in, try this.

Electrically isolate the shower, remove cover and make sure *ALL* electrical connections are good and tight, esp. to heating element and stat.

Chances are you may have disconnected one when you first removed the cover


----------



## Rois (3 Mar 2010)

Had the same problem last year with Trition T90. 

Had to buy a new heating element in the end, it was €90 approx from Chadwicks.


----------



## livEwirE (8 Mar 2010)

Got this sorted thanks all, shower was still under 2 year warranty, so Barrets in Maynooth, where I got it, sent out someone to replace the heating element.  Thanks for all the help


----------

